# Installazione minimale con profilo embedded

## X-Act!

Ciao a tutti,

volevo provare a realizzare un'installazione di Gentoo davvero minimale utilizzando il profilo embedded, per il momento a scopi didattici/di cazzeggio e poi eventualmente da usare su appliance di rete, virtual-machine o altro.

Mi è venuto un dubbio su quale sia la procedura di installazione più corretta: seguendo alla lettera il manale, la scelta del profilo viene effettuata solo dopo avere già scompattato uno stage3, ma ad occhio e croce questo contiene già parecchi pacchetti che in un profilo embedded non ci dovrebbero essere, dico bene?

Ha senso installare prima per poi rimuovere? E sarebbero sufficienti (dopo il passaggio di profilo) i soliti emerge -e, emerge --depclean, ecc. per eliminare tutto il "superfluo"?

Tra l'altro sto vedendo che il profilo embedded non include come parent nemmeno il base...

Mi viene in mente che in questi casi una installazione da stage1 potrebbe essere più efficace, ma questa è deprecata e non trovo più nessuna documentazione ufficiale che ne parla.

Inoltre non trovo nessun riferimento alle libc utilizzate nel profilo embedded quindi immagino non usi di default le uclibc: per queste c'è un profilo apposito, ma qui non c'è nessun riferimento (ad esempio) a busybox.

Quali sono le differenze "filosofiche" tra i due profili?

In altre parole: qual è il modo migliore per avere un'installazione ridotta all'osso con davvero il minimo indispensabile, magari anche basata su uclibc?

E questo modo (ammesso che esista) è documentato da qualche parte nella documentazione ufficiale? Il "manuale gentoo embedded" fondamentalmente tratta solo di cross-compilazione, ma non di installazione vera e propria...

Ho letto delle guide riguardo all'uso di stage sperimentali appositamente pensati per embedded, ma ora non sembrano più essere presenti su nessun mirror...

----------

## IlGab

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tiny_Gentoo

----------

## X-Act!

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tiny_Gentoo

 

Mea culpa:

 *me wrote:*   

> Ho letto delle guide riguardo all'uso di stage sperimentali appositamente pensati per embedded, ma ora non sembrano più essere presenti su nessun mirror...

 

e invece a cercare bene questi stage ci sono ancora (anche se solo in alcuni mirror). Appena posso proverò, ma sono comunque curioso di capire la differenza tra i profili uclibc (usato in questa guida e anche in altre) ed embedded. Qualche documento da leggere in proposito?

A guardare sui file mi sembra che embedded sia forse persino un po' troppo minimale, al limite dell'inutilizzabile, no?

Comunque farò delle prove...

----------

